# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Urgent recherche famille daccueil pour mon lapin

## Naiss

Bonjour je recherche une famille pour accueillir mon lapin car je dois partir à plus de 10 000km et je peux pas le ramener avec moi ..:/ malheureusement je dois le laisser.

----------


## Ophmax

Bonjour,
Vous êtes de quelle région ?
Votre lapin c'est un mâle ou une femelle ?
Est fe qu'il est stérilisé ?

----------


## krissou

Votre demande est elle une recherche de famille d'accueil temporaire ou une recherche d'adoptant ? Vous ne précisez pas si vous allez revenir...

----------

